# Empire: Total War kommt bei Installation nicht weiter!



## Nomad (12. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich komm mal gleich zur Sache

Folgendes: Wenn ich Empire:Total War installieren möchte kommt die installation zum stehen. Dort steht: 
"Empire: Total War Dateien werden für die Installation vorbereitet"
Soweit so gut, doch geht es nicht weiter! Eine stunde lang ging es nicht vorran. Schaue in den Task-Manager und da steht dass die installation ausgeführt wird. Ja toll geht trotzdem nicht weiter! Stunde später immer noch nicht weiter, drücke abbrechen und plötzlich steht im Task-Manager dass keine Rückmeldung kommt!!
Raste noch aus
Bitte hilft mir!
Danke


----------



## Conan (12. März 2009)

Hattest du Steam schon vorher drauf ?
Hast du evtl. eine Firewall die Steam sperrt ?


----------



## Lucky.Smile (13. März 2009)

Installier Steam mal neu, dann sollte es funktionieren.

Lucky


----------



## The Whelp (14. März 2009)

ich habe das selbe Problem, eine neu Installation von Stem brachte auch nichts.

Kann es sein das es an Vista Liegt?

MfG
The Whelp


----------



## Sheggo (14. März 2009)

bei mir gehts auch nicht. erst muss man den ganzen Tag warten, bis man endlich bei Steam durchkommt und jetzt hängt sich der mist ständig auf 

demnächst besorg ich mir neue spiele auf schnelle, einfache und funzende weise!! (wenn auch nicht legal)

und jetzt kommt ständig die meldung, das steam überlastet ist und ich es später probieren soll. ich will doch einfach nur das spiel von DVDs installieren!!!  das regt mich echt so auf langsam. hatte meinen samstag anders geplant....

(hab übrigens XP SP3 drauf, scheint nicht am vista zu liegen)


----------



## Conan (15. März 2009)

Mit was für einer Verbindung geht ihr den ins Internet (MBit) ? Ein Kollege vom mir hat DSL Lite und auch ähnliche Probleme mit Steam, wobei es daran nicht liegen sollte. Bei mir ging es sofort zu aktivieren (16MBit).


----------



## The Whelp (15. März 2009)

Das mit der Leitung hört sich interessant an, hat ein Freund von mir auch schon mal erwähnt, vor allem da ich, wen meine Leitung Richtig funktioniert, nie Probleme mit steam hatten und ich momentan ein SEHR eingeschränkte Leitung habe ( Download 215 kbit/s und Upload 80 kbit/s ) normal habe ich ne 26k über Kabel... die ich wahrscheinlich auch morgen wieder habe...mit etwas Glück;D


----------



## Antijur (15. März 2009)

am download kanns ned lieken ich hab ne 16k leitung an der au mine bruder hängt bei mir gings ihne probs nur bei ihm läufts irgendwie garned


----------



## Nomad (16. März 2009)

habe auch xp sp3 drauf, an vista liegts nicht
steam neu installiert hat aber auch nichts gebracht
das problem mit der serverüberlastung hatte ich noch nich
ich nutze modem
liegt es vielleicht an der internetverbindung? Braucht man da möglicherweise ne richtige DSL verbindung (kein DSL-lite)?


----------



## The Whelp (16. März 2009)

Ich vermute das man auf jeden Fall Richtiges DSL braucht, da ich bei meiner suche im I-Net auf einige fälle gestoßen bin die das gleiche Problem wie ich haben und auch eine schwache I-Net Leitung haben, aber da ich nach aussage meines DSL Anbieters bald wieder ein richtige Leitung haben soll werde ich ja dann sehen ob es was mit der Anbindung zu tun hat.


----------



## Nomad (16. März 2009)

ich hoffe mal dass das die lösung ist
@ the whelp: schreib mal ob es dann geklappt hat


----------



## The Whelp (20. März 2009)

Werde ich machen, hoffe sehr das ich morgen wieder meine volle Leitung habe, langsam wird es echt langweilig so ohne;D


----------



## Nomad (21. März 2009)

bin jetzt ein bisschen weiter : es erscheint ein zweiter Balken über dem steht "Diskette 1" (wieso Diskette?). Der obere Balken "Empire Total War Datein werden für Installation vorbereitet" wird nicht mehr voll sondern es beginnt einfach der untere Balken. Wenn der untere Balken halb voll ist kommt keine Rückmeldung(TaskManager). Dann sind ganz plötzlich die Steamserver überlastet und die installation wird beendet!

Da hat SEGA ganz schöne Sch***e gemacht! 
Das spiel is sicher toll aber das mit steam hätten se sich sparn können!


----------



## Nomad (28. März 2009)

Hab mir jetzt ma für 10€ NBA2K9 geholt.
Das wird auch über steam vertrieben und was kam raus?? Nichts, genau das gleiche wie mit E:TW! muss doch an der internetverbindung liegen oder?


----------



## The Whelp (28. März 2009)

Ich konnte  Empire endlich installieren, es lag wirklich daran das mein I-Net sehr langsam wahr, mein normales I-Net, geht zwar immer noch nicht, zum Kampagne spielen reicht es aber und für die Installation habe ich mir von nem bekannten so einen O2 Ding geliehen.

Aber am Rande, warum man bei einer Installation von DVD eine DSL Leitung braucht, bzw. schnelleres Internet muss mir mal einer erklären, aber was sols ich spiele jetzt weiter.


----------



## Nomad (30. März 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Zocken!

Hoffe ma das diesw auch die lösung bei mir is


----------



## materzzx3 (9. April 2009)

emm ich habe auch ein Problem
wenn ich steam öffne sehe ich keine leisten also z.B register oder login und ich   
habe es schon 3 gelöscht und wieder installiert 

omg wie konnte SEGA das mit steam machen steam ist so fürn Ar*ch


----------



## Nomad (9. April 2009)

materzzx3 schrieb:


> omg wie konnte SEGA das mit steam machen steam ist so fürn Ar*ch


 
da haste recht steam is wirklich fürn Ar***!!!

wie keine leiste? keine buchstaben oder wie?
haste ne schnelle leitung(DSL)? (hängt damit sicherlich nich zusammen aber wenn de keine hast wirste später bei der installation nich weiter kommen! das is nämlich meen problem!)


----------



## materzzx3 (10. April 2009)

Ja genau keine buchstaben also wenn man steam öffnet  dann sehe ich nur lehre fleder wo ich meinen acc und mein passwort reinschreiben kan nur das dumm ich wenn ich meine daten eingebe sehe ich nicht was ich schreibe 

aber als ich noch CSS (1/2 jahr her) gespielt habe war steam noch ok 
und ich habe es geschaft zu insterliern und welche CD ist die spiel CD weil bei mir kommt immer ein Kasten wo ich haber nix sehe


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

ich glaube du hast nicht nur ein problem mit steam, sondern auch mit deiner Tastatur. So wie du tippst, wundert es mich kaum, dass du sehen mußt, was du eintippst.

Mal zur Problemlösung: Hast du, als du Steam deinstalliert hast, den Ordner selbst dann auch noch gelöscht? Steam hinterläßt gerne mal reste.
Ist dein Grakatreiber auf aktuellen Stand? Windows Updates? (Bei mir kann ich Steam noch immer wunderbar lesen und der Fehler scheint nur von einem Fehler in deinem System herzurühren)


----------



## materzzx3 (10. April 2009)

ich habe immer dach der deinstallierung den ortner Steam glöscht

also das neuste Update ist Java , grafiktreiber habe ich noch nicht gemacht


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

tahoma.ttf

solltest du auch haben, vermutlichfehlt dir die nur aus irgend einen grund. 
Einfach mal nach googeln.


----------



## materzzx3 (10. April 2009)

ich habe mir tahoma.ttf gedownloaded aber es geht immernoch nicht
oder ich downloade mir immer das falsche tahoma.ttf


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?p_faqid=44

vielleicht hilft das


----------



## materzzx3 (10. April 2009)

geil es geht wieder danke ich weis nit wie ich dir danken soll ???!!!!


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

np, dafür ist das forum ja da. 
Nur als tipp. nächste mal einfach mal nach dem problem googeln. die ersten drei links habe ich in prinzip hier nru reingepostet


----------



## materzzx3 (10. April 2009)

emm noch eine frage steam zeigt die ganze zeit an das  er das spiel downloadet und der ist schon zimmlich lang daran ist das so ???


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

das spiel ist ja mehre GB groß (16 waren es glaube ich). 
Jetzt kansnt du ja mal rechnen, wenn du mit sagen wir 200kb/s runterlädst, dann dauert das 22 1/2 studnen.


----------



## materzzx3 (10. April 2009)

oha ok
naja klapt sowie so nit der zeitgt die ganze ziet den error an das ich das spiel auf NTFS installiert habe obwoh es FAT32 braucht ( Das ich habe )!!!!????

das spiel ist ein bischen komisch !!!!!


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

du sollst es auf ntfs installieren, weil eine datei so groß ist, dass sie auf fat32 nicht erstellt werden kann. allgemein bekanntes problem


----------



## materzzx3 (11. April 2009)

emm ich kenne mich nit so gut damit aus und deswegen wie mache ich das weil ich habe C , D aber die sind beide FAT32 ???


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

du solltest eine partition komplett leer haben (Man kann zwar auf Fat32 in NTFS umwandeln, dabei können die daten aber auch kaput gehen und eine formatierung ist das sicherste).
Dann in Systemsteuerung udner Verwaltung Computerverwaltung. Da kann man dann ich glaube es heißt datenträger gehen. Dort die Partition auswählen. Da bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher, entweder mußt du sie erst löschen und dann neu erstellen und dort ntsf auswählen oder du kannst sie direkt "umformatieren" zu ntfs. Dabei gehen alle daten auf der partition futsch.

Wenn du das gemacht hast, mußt du steam auf der partition isntallieren, damit er dahin auch die daten kopiert


----------



## materzzx3 (11. April 2009)

was ist wenn man es formatiert lösche ich dan alles oder was mache ich dan ???
oder besser was kan ich machen um die dataien alle zu behalten ????
könnte ich einen neuen ordner machen und alle daten rein ziehen und dan umwandeln ???


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

Also eine Festplatte teilt man in mehrere Partitionen ein, diese sind das c:, d: usw.
Wenn man formatiert,  wird einer Partition eine Datensturktur gegeben.
Dabei gehen alle Datein die vorher in dieser Partition waren verloren.
Deshalb muß man vorher diese Datein entweder in eine andere Partition schieben oder direkt auf eine andere Festplatte. 
Nach der Partition kann man sie dann wieder zurückschieben.

Da du anscheint sowas noch nie gemacht hast, würde ich dir raten einen Freund, der mehr ahnung von PCs hat, zu fragen, ob er dir hiflt, damit du nicht versehtnlich einen großteil deiner daten verlierst.


----------



## Nomad (11. April 2009)

wen du formatierst sind die daten weg
und ich würde BigBubby zustimmen dass du dir von jemanden helfen lässt (is nich böse gemeint, aber du hast soetwas anscheinend noch nie gemacht)

ich glaube es geht noch einfacher: arbeitsplatz:- mit rechtsklick auf die partition klicken
-dann öffnet sich das fenster
-dort gibt es nen unterpunkt namens: Formatieren...
-linksklick drauf
-dort erscheint ein kleines fenster un hier müsste man das wichtigste einstellen

@BigBubby: da du dich ja auskennst. Das müsste doch auch gehen oder?


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> @BigBubby: da du dich ja auskennst. Das müsste doch auch gehen oder?



ja, das ist im prinzip das gleiche.
Da kannte ich es nur nicht auswendig und wußte nicht, ob man das dateiformat ändern kann


----------



## materzzx3 (12. April 2009)

> (is nich böse gemeint, aber du hast soetwas anscheinend noch nie gemacht)


 
jaja ich verstehe schon habe ich auch nit als böse aufgenommen

ich kaufe mir bald eine Externe Festplatte und hoffe das es da geht und sonst endere ich sie so wie deine Fotos zeigen


----------



## Michael_digg (15. April 2009)

hab auch noch mal eine Frage zur Installation. Hab die Seiten hier ja schon mal so mit verfolgt, aber noch nicht so ganz genau verstanden. Ist es richtig, dass ich das Spiel auf jeden Fall runterladen muss (16GB) und nicht einfach so normal mit der DVD installieren kann?


----------



## LeJeu (15. April 2009)

Hallo...

das glaube ich nicht. Man kann das gekaufte Spiel von DVD installieren. Ich hab´s mir direkt über Steam gekauft. Somit hab ich keine sorgen das meine DVD mal irgendwie kaputt geht.  

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die von jedem verlangen das man es runterladen muss. Vor allem wieso sollten sie es dann im laden verkaufen mit DVD 

Also ich behaupte man kann das Spiel von DVD installieren und danach dann halt den Patch runterladen (oder auch nicht!!!!)

Gruß

db


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2009)

Es gibt eine version, wo die daten auf DVD sind. Die kannst du normal im laden kaufen.
Dann werden bei der installation die von der DVD benutzt, das ganze wird dann über steam aktiviert und upgedatet


----------



## materzzx3 (15. April 2009)

und wie formatiert man wieder zu FAT32 ???


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2009)

genau so. nur fat wählen stat ntfs


----------



## materzzx3 (15. April 2009)

ne das geht nit meiner Festplatter


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2009)

natürlich muß das gehen, wenn du nicht gerade versuchst die windowspartition zu formatieren.
Warum willst du überhaupt zu fat zurück? NTFS hat ein besseres managment der rechte und arbeitet schneller


----------



## LeJeu (16. April 2009)

materzzx3 schrieb:


> ne das geht nit meiner Festplatter



HRHR Wenns Formatieren nicht mehr geht dann ist es echt schon weit gekommen 

und Fat oder Fat32 is total veraltet. Totaler Quatsch. Was soll der Grund sein das du kein NTFS willst? 

Gruß db


----------



## materzzx3 (16. April 2009)

weil das war eine esterne Festplatte von meinem Onkel zum testen und der wollte wieder FTA32 aber ist schon ok Danke!!


----------



## BigBubby (16. April 2009)

Der einzige grudn wäre, dass viele DVD Player nur fat beherrschen, ensonsten ist er nur ein wenig "altmodisch"


----------



## LeJeu (16. April 2009)

Ein guter Grund dagegen ist das du keine Dateien auf eine Externe kopieren kannst die Größer als 4 GB sind. Dann kommt die Meldung "Festplatte voll". Fat32 kann keine Dateien verwalten die 4 GB oder größer sind. Somit kann ich jedem nur empfehlen die Externe vor in Betriebname auf NTFS zu formatieren. Versteh nicht wieso die Hersteller die immer noch mit FAT32 ausliefern.

Was meinst du mit DVD-Player kommen nicht mit NTFS klar? Wie benutzt du eine Externe mit einem DVD-Player? 

Gruß

db


----------



## materzzx3 (16. April 2009)

ich glaube er meint DVD laufwerg???

oder ???


----------



## BigBubby (16. April 2009)

Es gibt doch DVD-Player mit USB anschluß und einige davon kommen nur mit dem fat32 dateisystem klar...


----------



## Conan (17. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es gibt doch DVD-Player mit USB anschluß und einige davon kommen nur mit dem fat32 dateisystem klar...



Das nennt man eher Mediaplayer. Habe auch so einen aus der 1. Generation. Dieser erkennt die interne HDD nur, wenn sie mit FAT32 formatiert ist. Neuere kennen auch NTFS.


----------



## LeJeu (20. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es gibt doch DVD-Player mit USB anschluß und einige davon kommen nur mit dem fat32 dateisystem klar...



Ja aber das kannst du meisten vergessen weil der DVD-Player mit USB nicht mit 500 gb als bsp. klar kommt. 

Ich hab eine Multimediafestplatte. Da muss ich auch Fat32 haben sonst kann er die Dateien nicht lesen. So kleine Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.

Gruß

db


----------



## Nomad (21. April 2009)

hallo leute weiß das passt gerade gar nich in euer thema aber wollte nur mal sagen das die installation endlich geklappt hat!! dank DSL verbindung
zwar dämlich aber na ja es hat endlich geklappt!
jetzt wird weiter gespielt


----------

